# Hughes traded to the Knicks for Thomas and James



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

According to ESPN 1000


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Really? Go figure.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Tim Thomas in Detroit...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

If we got hughes for TT and James Ill take that in a heart beat.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...lls-larry-hughes-trade-knicks,0,2809280.story

Well, this trade is really confirmed. Tim Thomas is going to be brought out by the Bulls. Maybe he will be back? I hope not.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

So the backcourt rotation would be Duhon, Hughes, Robinson, Richardson - with Q being the odd man out?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Hughes for Roberson, Tim Thomas, James. SOLD! lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

No complaints here, at least we got rid of the Young and the Useless.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> No complaints here, at least we got rid of the Young and the Useless.



i think you mean OLD!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Enjoy Larry Hughes...

I don't doubt that he'll have a few pleasant moments. "A few" being the operative phrase.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Enjoy Larry Hughes...
> 
> I don't doubt that he'll have a few pleasant moments. "A few" being the operative phrase.


Enjoy the fat slob known as Jerome James. He'll be eating 20 Chicago Style hot dogs per day in no time, with some extra neon-green relish on the side. He'll follow that up with an entire Chicago-Style deep dish pizza for dessert.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> Enjoy the fat slob known as Jerome James. He'll be eating 20 Chicago Style hot dogs per day in no time, with some extra neon-green relish on the side. He'll follow that up with an entire Chicago-Style deep dish pizza for dessert.


He isn't even the fattest guy you've traded us this decade.


Gotta love an 'our crap for your crap' trade...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> He isn't even the fattest guy you've traded us this decade.
> 
> 
> Gotta love an 'our crap for your crap' trade...


It was basically Hughes for Tim Thomas....and Ill take hughes lol.

But your right, bench player for bench player. (Unless Dantoni has big plans for Hughes, which he might since we have no SG lol)


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Dornado said:


> He isn't even the fattest guy you've traded us this decade.
> 
> 
> Gotta love an 'our crap for your crap' trade...


yea but our crap is infested with maggots, typhus, syphilis, e-coli..... lol 


(just named random stuff)


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I really do not expect Larry Hughes to be circumstantial for the Knicks that much at all and I have to agree with the Bulls fans that he's not much of an upgrade over Tim Thomas if he is an upgrade over him at all. The main thing here is a guy with a mediocre contract, a guy with a an atrocious contract, and a guy who was not used and essentially useless are now one guy with a terrible contract. That means two free roster spots are available. Also, this means we don't need to use Quentin Richardson anymore, and anytime you don't have to use Richardson anymore is a benefit. The same thing goes for Chris Wilcox, the real blessing is that Jared Jeffries gets less playing time.


----------

